# selling by the frame...



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

I considered doing this. Probably would make some sort of display case to go with it and sell as a specialty item for a premium price. May try soon.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I've seen a vid on this where the guys girlfriend got him a frame of honey as a gift because he loves honey. I think it's for the novelty of extracting the honey yourself too but not having to be a beekeeper to do it.


----------

